# You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread)



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*2003*








*2004*








*Late 2004*








*2005*
















*2006*
















*2007*
















*2008*
The rebuild begins
*2009*
Some of the progress more to come:

















































_Modified by SMOOTH at 5:47 AM 4-25-2009_


_Modified by SMOOTH at 5:56 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

Wow Smooth! That colour combo with the interior seats and AutoPower Roll cage vs. the Galactic Blue exterior ultimately will work really nice. I can't wait to see the end result. Nice work bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Love the roll bar look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics from the side view?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Wow Smooth! That colour combo with the interior seats and AutoPower Roll cage vs. the Galactic Blue exterior ultimately will work really nice. I can't wait to see the end result. Nice work bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! I will always be working on this NB so I made this thread to show changes as I work on it. BTW Batik Blue not Galatic Blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Love the roll bar look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics from the side view?

I should have full interior pics up soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

She hasn't been started since early of 2008. Drained all the fluids and replaced them. After charging the battery it started right up. It was good to hear her purrrrr.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subscribed and waiting patiently


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

I soooo want your interior. Gorgeous.








She's come a long way for sure. Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovelamp (Mar 1, 2008)

it looks even better in person


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_I soooo want your interior. Gorgeous.








She's come a long way for sure. Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ilovelamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovelamp* »_it looks even better in person

Thanks Derrick!


----------



## ilovelamp (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

you are so welcome. i've always loved that car. different = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ilovelamp)*

Well I drove her around town some today. Resolved my boost issue. I am back in love with my NB! Finishing up some final parts and will be cleaning her this weekend! Will do some point and click pics next week and then some "real" pics at SOWO!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Loving the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Loving the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

Here are a few from SOWO:


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice running shot.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Smooth...I shouted at u sat but u have no idea who I am so u were like








I just spotted u rolling in the beetle and yelled ur screenname







I was shocked u heard me. I got to SOWO late so I missed the humidity and most of the displays. Maybe I can see this car at another show this year...good yellin at u


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

That sucks! I wish I would have caught up with you at the show!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

Another pic taken from SOWO:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

More Pics from SOWO:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

Car looks great...thinkin bout getting a front bumper like yours...how do u like it as far as duribility and clearance?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Car looks great...thinkin bout getting a front bumper like yours...how do u like it as far as duribility and clearance?


The only thing I don't like about it is that it is fiberglass. Chips easily. When I have it repainted I think I am going to add a clear bra.


_Modified by SMOOTH at 9:06 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

Complete Exterior Revamp in the works.....pictures to follow soon!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

what are the seats from?


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

hi
What are your seats from?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (p3yro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_hi
What are your seats from?

They look like recovered Recaros out of an mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bump for re subscription


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
They look like recovered Recaros out of an mk4 

That is correct!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

whats new to the outside of the car wheres the pics?


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

wish i could get on of them cages in the UK.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_whats new to the outside of the car wheres the pics?

No pics yet. Still putting the body together. New wheels will be going on as well. I should have teaser pics up soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (p3yro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_wish i could get on of them cages in the UK. 

You can! Autopower ships worldwide. Plus you should easily be able to get a Weichers cage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Ok. Here are some teaser pics:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Yo Matt, lookin' good! Keep up the great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks like real RSI kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looks like real RSI kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









F&F,
Nope. Had some trouble when I originally ordered the RSI kit. Decided it was time for an entire exterior change.
Hollywood,
Thanks!


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (R.L. Burnside)*

Shame on u for the teaser pics...very effective http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (TightDub)*

any updates? cant wait to see some work? did you ever get your cup car kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_any updates? cant wait to see some work? did you ever get your cup car kit?

No on the cup car kit. Had some trouble with the kit so decided to go a different route. Besides it seems like everyone is doing that these days. I haven't done much more work on the NB yet. I have been trying to finish this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4537741


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: You've made so much progress.......(Smooth's NB Thread) (SMOOTH)*

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

MAM MT1?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Sero)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Well I sold the MAM wheels. I wanted something a little more rare:
















These are multipiece wheels made by Zweyer (Braid). 18x8.5 Front and 18x10 Rear. What do you think?



_Modified by SMOOTH at 5:46 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

nice dish, those remind me of oettinger wheels for some reason


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

They do have a similar look to the Oettinger wheels. Since the lips are flat the front has a 3" dish and the rear has a 5" dish.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

should look good. I have to be honest and say that I was never a huge fan of the "reversed dish" of some wheels, but I don't mind those. Looking forward to seeing them on your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Here are some photoshops of the wheels on my old kit. Hoping to have photoshops of the new kit up soon.
Solid color:








Tinted:


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I personally like the solid color more. Can't wait to see this car grow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

So the car is still in pieces but the wheels came in last night. I decided to start test fitting them. Keep in mind the car is still in the "air" once I put it on the "ground" the wheel will look a little different.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

looks like you gonna need more stretch in the rear


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_looks like you gonna need more stretch in the rear

Yes I agree, but these are the tires that came with it. What do you suggest on a 10" wheel?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I been running 225/35 for years , its a little extreme but thats with the slammed look, 235/40 will be ok too 
with air suspension you defenetly need a lot of stretch so the fender rests on the tires


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I can see in your case since you are on air you would need a ton of stretch. I am on coils so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

you could also throw on some camber shims. This would bring the top of the tire in a little which would go a long way. Wouldn't be bad since this isn't a daily for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Thanks Josh that is a great idea!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I'm running 255/30/19's on a 10" wheel in the rear with a 36et, lowered 1.5" on coils and NO PROBLEMS WHATSOEVER! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There's a very "slight" stretch. I probablly could have even cleared 265's.
LOVE the deep dish!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
LOVE the deep dish!









Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Definitely a very cool look.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I think once the new body kit it on it will pull the whole "look" together. I am now looking for a used Caractere wing or even a replica.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Well looks like I need a 3mm spacer for the front wheels to clear the coilovers. Also going to sell the FMIC and change to a SMIC. The new front bumper would have to be cutup to make it fit and I don't want to cut the new bumper. I also have made some decision to paint a few more engine components. I have decided to not "shave" any more of the bay. In a beetle I don't think you could ever achieve the same look as a G/J. The components in the engine bay are just to close to give a perfectly clean look. I have done my best to clean it but will move on from here.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I see that you have realized about the beetle bay what i been saying all along.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I see that you have realized about the beetle bay what i been saying all along.

Yes Bash. But I did do ALOT of cleaning and shaving before I came to this realization. I should have professional pictures of these up in a few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I see that you have realized about the beetle bay what i been saying all along.

This is a friend of mines bay. I don't think even with all the work I have done it will ever look like a G/J.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

only way to achieve that in a beetle is if you put a 50cc motor in there


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

or cut out the rain tray and extended the hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

What rain tray?








This is an old pic of my engine bay before it was done but you get the idea.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I defenetly think you've made an improvement over the stock look, i just dont think it justifies the amount of time/money that goes into it, not to mension a whole lot of sacrafices you have to make with deleting stuff.
Some people take it too far, deleting ac/power steering/ abs /wipers etc
i think the whole purpose of driving a modern car is all those extra features you get with it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yes I agree. I refused to delete the ac, heater box, and power steering like the silver car above. I need to take an updated pic of the engine bay but I am open to suggestions on what to change. I was thinking maybe a plate that covers the rest of the wiring harness (starter area). Opinions?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I think it can be done properly. I agree with the cutting out the rain tray. I cut mine out and deleated the ac witch it never had due to the vr and removed the heater box because the car never gets driven in the winter. I still will have a blower box incase things get foggy. I'll have pics of my bay hopefuly in a few weeks. I relocated the ps res to under the frame rail. 
Your wheels and interior look killer and I can't wait to see the body work you do. Always loved your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I think it can be done properly. I agree with the cutting out the rain tray. I cut mine out and deleated the ac witch it never had due to the vr and removed the heater box because the car never gets driven in the winter. I still will have a blower box incase things get foggy. I'll have pics of my bay hopefuly in a few weeks. I relocated the ps res to under the frame rail. 
Your wheels and interior look killer and I can't wait to see the body work you do. Always loved your car.

Thank you for the compliments. Honestly even if you delete the A/C and heater lines you really have not removed "enough" to get the G/J look. I too moved the PS Res under the frame rail. The problem is everything is so close that you would have to remove alot more to get that look. But I hope all turns out well on your VR Shaved Bay. Remember guys I did not pull the motor to do all the work I have done on the bay. I AM SURE it is easier with the motor pulled.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_I did not pull the motor to do all the work I have done on the bay. I AM SURE it is easier with the motor pulled.

Thats why I haven't move forward at all with mine. I am waiting till I get the new motor done and I pull the old one. I did pull my AC, but it hadn't worked since '04 so i wasn't concerned.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

I thought about pulling the AC but living in Alabama with humidity 100% during the summer and having leather seats. Not a good combination.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Anyone have suggestions on what products to use to bring back the shine in a set of wheel lips?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Do the lips have clearcoat on them?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

are you tearing the wheels down or just looking to clean them up as is?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Do the lips have clearcoat on them?

I don't see any peeling so not sure if they do or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_are you tearing the wheels down or just looking to clean them up as is?

Was hoping not to tear them down just yet. I wanted to see how much cleaning I could do before I "HAVE TO" break them down.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

If your not splitting them and they are not clear coated, then a couple applications of metal polish (mothers, meguiars) either by hand or with one of those powerballs will go a long way in bringing back some shine.
If they are cleared then you need to treat them just like the exterior of your car. You can clay, polish, wax, the works. This will remove any imperfections or embedded items in the clear.
If you split them, go to town with the wet sandpaper and metal polish just like you were trying to polish up any other item.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I use mequires polish on my lips, but mine dont have clearcoat.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Looks great. Question, what kit is that? It looks exactly like the RSI kit but you said that it's not?
Either way it looks amazing.
Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Looks great. Question, what kit is that? It looks exactly like the RSI kit but you said that it's not?
Either way it looks amazing.
Brendan

The kit that WAS on the car was a cup kit (RSI Look) but the new kit has been revealed yet.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE REVEAL ALREADY... LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Sample of the new bumper in progress......


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

molded mattig rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

The bumper still has some more to do and one big change on it but can't start on that until the rest of the parts come in.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

nice man:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

WOW! I went back and looked at the last time I posted pics on this thread and it has been a LONG time since I worked or drove this car. I am starting back on it.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

:thumbup: Sweet! I'm happy to see someone using a Mattig rear valence! I had one of those, but I never used it.. I just ended up selling it. 


...wait a sec... Smooth, did I sell that Mattig piece to you? I don't recall.. If I did, I REALLY can't wait to see how it turns out on your ride! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

JimmyD said:


> :thumbup: Sweet! I'm happy to see someone using a Mattig rear valence! I had one of those, but I never used it.. I just ended up selling it.
> 
> 
> ...wait a sec... Smooth, did I sell that Mattig piece to you? I don't recall.. If I did, I REALLY can't wait to see how it turns out on your ride! :thumbup: :beer:


Sorry JimmyD this Mattig piece came from my friends at TMTuning. However I did pick up an ABD Stress Bar from you.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

SMOOTH said:


> Sorry JimmyD this Mattig piece came from my friends at TMTuning. However I did pick up an ABD Stress Bar from you.


:thumbup: Ahh... cool cool.

Anyways, I can't wait to see what you do to this beast! :thumbup:


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

Subscribed. Can't wait to see that bumper finished and installed. Great work so far!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...04-d)-Highly-Modified&p=72675271#post72675271


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

sad to see this one go i have been waiting for it to get finished


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks Man! I think I have just lost interest plus need the money to build another garage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Hope to see someone pick this up before I part it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

SMOOTH said:


> Hope to see someone pick this up before I part it out.


 Price lowered to $7k. If it doesn't sell by Labor Day I will start the part out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

So I am having second thoughts about giving up this project. What do you think?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i think you should keep it, and k04 isnt a big turbo :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

FastAndFurious said:


> i think you should keep it, and k04 isnt a big turbo :wave:


 LOL! Thanks Bash! K04 is Bigger than stock. Need to let people know that it isn't stock.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Put K04 New Beetle then. It's not a big turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

SMG8vT said:


> Put K04 New Beetle then. It's not a big turbo.


 OMG. Updated.


----------

